# My Fuji Microfine developer turned yellow after roll of Rollei IR400, why?



## AluminumStudios (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello everyone,

After shooting digital for several years I became discontent and wanted to start playing with film.

I've been successfully developing my own Fuji Presto 400 using Fujifilm Microfine developer.

Today I tried developing my first roll of Rollei IR400 film.  I read in a post on another site that you do NOT have to presoak the film to remove any anti-halation layer (something I have zero experience with.)

I decided to give it a try with what I had so I developed a roll with my Fuji Microfine developer.  I did 9 minutes 30 second at 20 degrees (Celcius, I'm in Japan).  When I poured the developer out to my surprise it was a clear, deep, yellow (sorry for the gross analogy, but it looked like urine.)  It was pretty clear beforehand and had never changed when developing Preso B&W film.

My question is what caused this?  Is there a layer that should have been washed away with a pre-soak?  Is this some kind of indication that I exhausted the chemicals with this roll?  

Any info. is much appreciated!

Also, I live in small-town Japan and getting any kind of variety of chemistry is a challenge, so I'm just sticking with the Fuji stuff I've been able to get for now.

BTW - the film is hanging and drying now and it looks like it developed decently.

Thanks!


----------



## Early (Apr 14, 2008)

Since no one has volunteered, I suppose I can give you my thoughts on the subject.  It just won't be of any help.

I once developed Kodak movie stock film in C-41, but I don't remember if the developer turned yellow, and I had to remove the anti-halation backing manually.


----------



## AluminumStudios (Apr 14, 2008)

Early said:


> Since no one has volunteered, I suppose I can give you my thoughts on the subject.  It just won't be of any help.
> 
> I once developed Kodak movie stock film in C-41, but I don't remember if the developer turned yellow, and I had to remove the anti-halation backing manually.



Hmm, you're right.  Your comment isn't of any help.


----------



## ann (Apr 14, 2008)

strange, i comment about this and my post has disappeared.
anyway, it is very commone for various combinations of film and developer to change color . 

i have seen orange, green , purple among other shades.


----------



## AluminumStudios (Apr 14, 2008)

ann said:


> strange, i comment about this and my post has disappeared.
> anyway, it is very commone for various combinations of film and developer to change color .
> 
> i have seen orange, green , purple among other shades.


 
Does this mean the developer is still OK to use, or should it be disposed of?

The strange thing is I looked at it again and it turned from yellow back to mostly clear!

I don't want to use it if it's compromised now, but at the same time, in small-town Japan, with my limited ability to buy developer, I want to get as much use as possible out of what I have.

-Will


----------



## ann (Apr 15, 2008)

how do your negative look? that is the real guide line. 

if they are fine, then i wouldn't worry. it is just a trait of the combination your using.


----------



## AluminumStudios (Apr 15, 2008)

ann said:


> how do your negative look? that is the real guide line.
> 
> if they are fine, then i wouldn't worry. it is just a trait of the combination your using.



My negatives look OK.  They are a little flat, but I'm not surprised since I only made an educated guess at time and temperature since I had no data for Rollei IR400 in Fuji Microfine.  This was just a test roll for me.

My concern is ... is my chemistry OK to use for more film or did something happen to it?


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Apr 16, 2008)

Do a test strip- the cut off ends of undeveloped film do eell- if they come out clear, you are OK- but developer is cheap and I sould not take a chance of ruining a greeat shot- pour it out and mix some more. 
Judge Sharpe


----------

